# Exterior I just finished



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0001.jpg

DSCF00088.jpg
DSCF0008.jpg

DSCF0008.jpg

DSCF0005.jpg

DSCF0023.jpg

DSCF0024.jpg

DSCF0033.jpg

DSCF0034.jpg


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF00088.jpg

DSCF0004.jpg

DSCF0034.jpg


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Got a little dizzy there trying to look at the side pics, as always nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah neck is a little swore... Nice job Kelly...


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry, new laptop. Still learning how to do stuff all over again.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

was it resided? one pic looks like Hardie board... what product you use on it?


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

California latex.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> California latex.


Flat, satin??


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks really nice. 

The house looks stunning and picture perfect.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks awesome - do you mind pm'ing me how many man-hours you put into that job - and what you charged?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sweet Job Kelly ....was a mess for being a young home ....:thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> Looks really nice.
> 
> The house looks stunning and picture perfect.


Sev, bet you don't know what your looking at.....huh?


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

HAHa, I do. I am just saying the house perfect and looks great. Is there something wrong how I said it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Your just not a _professional painting contractor_ ........thats all ....see heading of thread.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> HAHa, I do. I am just saying the house perfect and looks great. Is there something wrong how I said it.


Nothing wrong with the way you said it, I am serious about what I said. You have no idea what you're looking at.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Whatever. If I didn't know what I was looking at, then how the heck do I know its of a house with a new paint job.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> Whatever. If I didn't know what I was looking at, then how the heck do I know its of a house with a new paint job.


Guess you'll have to figure that one out all by yourself.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

wow, Kelly do you have any before scraping pictures? What went so wrong that it was failing that bad for being so young? Doesn't look like the economy is hurting you


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Pre primed wood is a real problem around here. They put one coat latex on top and sell the house.It deteriorates in two years. The body was painted by the homeowner a few years back with glidden. I brought in my trim guy to replace most of the trim with azek, then I top coated it with ben moore.
Body was done with California fresh coat velvet. We primed any bare wood
with ben moore oil first. Job total was in the 6k range including wash.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0001.jpg

DSCF0002.jpg

DSCF0011.jpg

DSCF0013.jpg


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey KEL, always a real big fan of your work, but not of your pricing!! I think that the amount of prep work you do(which is excellent) is deserving of top pay...a far price maybe w/out power sanding but not for your quality work.!!!!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

dincao said:


> Hey KEL, always a real big fan of your work, but not of your pricing!! I think that the amount of prep work you do(which is excellent) is deserving of top pay...a far price maybe w/out power sanding but not for your quality work.!!!!


 
True that.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Great job - how many man-hours do you have into the project?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

How did you get to the area near the window unit?


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Hook ladder on roof...allot of stretching...and a guy footing the ladder.


----------

